# Gfct



## Mike I (Feb 8, 2016)

Can any one help me out here a little bit? I have a Ground Fault Current Transformer on a 100HP motor. the GFCT is wired direct to the soft start provided with the motor. I know it looks for a current imbalance, but what I need to know is there a way to test these without actually having to inject current through it? just curious if anyone could help me with this. Thanks for any input.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

You could put an ohmmeter across it. Do you have access to a protective relay calibration set-up?



Moderator?


----------



## Mike I (Feb 8, 2016)

I do not have the calibration set up. I did use the Ohm meter, and it shows good that way but it still doesn't prove out that it will read the current correctly or validate the polarity. I will try some different stuff today. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Mike I said:


> Can any one help me out here a little bit? I have a Ground Fault Current Transformer on a 100HP motor. the GFCT is wired direct to the soft start provided with the motor. I know it looks for a current imbalance, but what I need to know is there a way to test these without actually having to inject current through it? just curious if anyone could help me with this. Thanks for any input.


You need to inject current through it, there are testing companies that specialize in this type of work that most people will hire to do this.


----------



## Mike I (Feb 8, 2016)

yeah we are going to look at a third party coming in now. thanks for the help guys I appreciate it.


----------

